
Heatmap of 1 million check-ins at Atlanta's Airport - lleims
http://blog.foursquare.com/2013/02/11/holy-cow-1000000-check-ins-congrats-atlanta_airport/
======
damagednoob
Umm, I hate airport security as much as the next guy, but isn't it a bad idea
to make this data public?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Why?

~~~
damagednoob
Isn't it giving out information about exactly when and where crowds gather, in
an area that doesn't require at least a basic security check?

~~~
pavel_lishin
It's not exactly top secret.

"People gather at gates, bars, and security checkpoints."

